# What Is The Proper Ph For Red Bellies



## warlord239 (Aug 12, 2011)

once again getting mixed info the problem i have is the ph of the water in my area is naturally high i would say high 7s is this ok? what ph dp you guys have your RBPs in? i dont wanna go buy em and the ph kill em


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

7s are fine. A stable PH is more important then a perfect PH. Just make sure it doesn't fluctuate.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Worded perfectly.


----------



## warlord239 (Aug 12, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

A stable one is the correct pH


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Like said unless you have a way out of line pH it is better to just keep it stable as p's will tolerate a wide range of pH. Unless it is under 5 or over 8 I would probably leave it alone with piranhas as they are hardy fish and can adjust.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

They will always adjust to what they are in buddy!!


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

A stable pH.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

agreead keep it stable between 6.0-7.5


----------

